# How long does Xanax last?



## yankeesfan4eva

I was wondering if someone could tell me how long Xanax lasts? For example, if I take it before an appt. will it last for a few hours or wear off before the appt. is done?


----------



## 15403

My gastro doc put me on it 10 yrs ago.I started with.5, then as the yrs went by and my colon stared to deteriorate from terrible spasms, that would leave scarring, he changed it to 1 mg. The effects last for about3-4 hrs but if you take it on a regular basis it can build up in your system and you will want to take more because of the releif that it offers. So be wise and understand that IBS is here to stay and save the xanax for the really bad spells


----------



## 20250

There is a xanax xr, I think it's called, that's time released and lasts 24 hours.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

I have been onit for YEARS and I would say mine lasts about 3-4 hours. Yes they just came out with the xanax XR SSSuffering is on it and really likes it.Hope this helpsTake careKat


----------



## 20250

Grant, we learned from the Best!


----------



## 21711

Hi, Anxiety can be quite scary and in some cases medication is a good solution, but I find the ease with which doctors write prescriptions rather disturbing. Anxiety is a very common mental health issue, and one that can be worked through. Sometimes it's best to figure things out for yourself. I personally used a program at SelfTherapy.org which I thought was terrific - it literally ended my anxiety and panic attacks within days. Perhaps your solution lies elsewhere.But I urge you to not be too quick to pop pills that will numb your desire to find a real solution. I wish you the best!


----------



## 17176

hello trouble and welcome, hello and welcome binod


----------



## 21901

I have ibs-LG and was prescribed to xanax. It was great, until i felt myself becoming dependent on it. I was on .5 four times a day. After about 6 months i could feel myself gaining an attachment to it. If i went a day without it i was a wreck, totally overstressed and very anxious. I went back to the doctor and he said that this is not uncommon. The dose got lowerred and now i only try to take it when i really really need it. Dont know how well that is working, i still take it too much but it helps a little so i guess i gotto take the good w/ the bad.


----------



## Rowe2

I have recently been taken off of Xanax because it causes depression. I didn't realize how bad it did depress me until the doctor took me off!


----------



## 20250

HMMM. Rowe, Thanks for posting this. I take xanax too and notice that I get more depressed than I used to get. Might have to call doc on this one. Did your doc give you something else or are you OK with nothing?


----------



## Rowe2

Hi Brett..actually, he replaced the Xanax with Klonopin, but a very low dose at bedtime. I'm sleeping much, much better with it because it helps with restless leg syndrome, which I have.I'm also not waking up feeling as tired as I was on the Xanax. It would be worth looking in to, Brett and good luck! Holler if you need me.


----------



## 20250

Thanks Rowe, Thanks Grant. My personal preference(SP) is no meds at all. Xanax has helped with the panic and anxiety, but the tired feeling and depressive state is not for me. I like to be Happy-go-lucky and xanax it aint! I cut down to 1 pill(.25) which is half of where I was and will gradually get off this. Thanks again for the replies, Guys! Hey, that rymes,haha


----------



## JenS

Rowe, I agree--if I take Xanax too many days in a row, I do get "down". I used it for two weeks last year (after three hurricanes hit Florida!) for anxiety. I used it until I started Lexapro. I only took 0.5 at a time. BUT when I do have a bad IBS-spell, I will take a Xanax and it realy helps.


----------

